# HMCS Annapolis artificial reef



## Colin Parkinson (1 Apr 2015)

The HMCS Annapolis has been moved to her sink location and is been prepared right now, sinking will occur Apr 4th late Morning in Halkett Bay, Gambier Island, Howe Sound


----------



## Navy_Pete (1 Apr 2015)

Colin P said:
			
		

> The HMCS Annapolis has been moved to her sink location and is been prepared right now, sinking will occur Apr 4th late Morning in Halkett Bay, Gambier Island, Howe Sound



I asw that, that's great news!  No more NIMBYs and their made up injunctions!  I think it will be an awesome wreck to dive.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (2 Apr 2015)

HMCS Annapolis being towed to Halkett Bay for her last Mission as an Artificial Reef.

https://vimeo.com/123904020


----------



## Colin Parkinson (7 Apr 2015)

The sinking
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rtfYhmsUi2s

First dive

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dJCECWMd7Z8


----------

